#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Скачать лекции Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче

## Vadgr

лам рим Чже Цонкапы и шаматха.

http://narod.ru/disk/8310997001/%D0%...D1%8F.m4a.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8173493001/REC001.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8174046001/REC002.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8188698001/REC003.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8190418001/REC004.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8191340001/REC005.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8191980001/REC006.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8259228001/REC007.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8260252001/REC008.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8266942001/REC009.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8261448001/REC010.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8262799001/REC011.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8263834001/REC012.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8264525001/REC013.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8265295001/REC014.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8475888001/REC015.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8476610001/REC016.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/8477256001/REC017.MP3.html

----------

Asoka (28.03.2011), Caddy (26.03.2011), Kirill M (28.03.2011), Odvulpa (28.03.2011), Pema Sonam (26.03.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.03.2011), Дордже (26.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (27.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (26.03.2011)

----------


## Дордже

большое спасибо!
ps лекции 03 04 07 не записались на яндекс, выдает ошибку 404

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> большое спасибо!
> ps лекции 03 04 07 не записались на яндекс, выдает ошибку 404


Попробуйте ещё раз перезагрузить страницу с ссылкой, там просто в некоторых случаях ни с первого раза получается.  :Wink:

----------

Дордже (28.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Vadgr, а существует ли возможность выложить лекции Рабтена Тулку Ринпоче по Лориг?

----------


## Dondhup

Когда было даровано выложенное выше Учение?

----------


## Kirill M

Спасибо за запись!!
Всё качается! всё работает!
Данное учения, как я понимаю Было Даровано в Феврале, Марте в Москве!

----------


## Kirill M

Будет ли Запись с Благословения Белой Тары?)

----------


## Asoka

Присоединяюсь к просьбе Dechen Namdrol.
Может быть у кого-нибудь есть лекции Рабтена Тулку Ринпоче по Лориг?

----------


## Vadgr

по Лориг есть - выкладывал их в 09 году. как появиться время снова выложу.

Учение давалось в Марте http://www.buddhist.ru/news/2860-viz...tulku-rinpoche

Насколько я знаю записи благословения не делалось - какой смысл? 
точно писали на видео ритуал подношения 4х мандал Зеленой Таре попросить сделать копию вы можете у Аюша Цырендоржина 8-910-420-83-77

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2011), Дордже (28.03.2011)

----------


## Vadgr

http://narod.ru/disk/8770364001/Rabt...-%201.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8771635001/Rabt...-%202.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8772722001/Rabt...-%203.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8773984001/Rabt...-%204.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8775030001/Rabt...-%205.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8775922001/Rabt...-%206.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8777475001/Rabt...-%207.mp3.html

продолжение следует =)

----------

Asoka (31.03.2011), Caddy (30.03.2011), Kirill M (30.03.2011), Odvulpa (29.03.2011), Pema Sonam (29.03.2011), Дордже (29.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2011)

----------


## Vadgr

http://narod.ru/disk/8778482001/Rabt...-%208.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8779736001/Rabt...-%209.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8781142001/Rabt...%2010.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8789430001/Rabt...%2011.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8786776001/Rabt...%2012.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/8787994001/%D0%...26.03.mp3.html

----------

Asoka (31.03.2011), Caddy (30.03.2011), Kirill M (30.03.2011), Odvulpa (30.03.2011), Дордже (29.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Помогите пожалуйста! Часть лекций уже не доступна, по причине окончания срока хранения. Мог бы кто-нибудь все это еще раз перезалить одним архивом , включая лориг тоже? Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

:Frown:

----------


## Vadgr

http://narod.ru/disk/​39495792001/​R...-%201.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39496030001/​R...-%202.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39496218001/​R...-%203.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39496453001/​R...-%204.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39496615001/​R...-%205.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39496731001/​R...-%206.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39499382001/​R...-%207.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39496878001/​R...-%208.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39497131001/​R...-%209.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39497406001/​R...10.mp3.htm​l
http://narod.ru/disk/​39497662001/​R...11.mp3.htm​l
http://narod.ru/disk/​39497797001/​R...12.mp3.htm​l
http://narod.ru/disk/​39497996001/​%...26.03.mp3.html

Лориг 2009 г.

----------

Дордже (14.02.2012)

----------


## Vadgr

http://narod.ru/disk/​39409308001/​%...D1%8F.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39406888001/REC001.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39423478001/REC002.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39407114001/REC003.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39407351001/REC004.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39407521001/REC005.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39409812001/REC006.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39407730001/REC007.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39407920001/REC008.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39409996001/REC009.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39408143001/REC010.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39408367001/REC011.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39410171001/REC012.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39408505001/REC013.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39408696001/REC014.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39408881001/REC015.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39423752001/REC016.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39409100001/REC017.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39410262001/REC018.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39410388001/REC019.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/​39409128001/REC020.MP3.html

Лам Рим, Шаматха

2010 г.

----------

Дордже (14.02.2012)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Спасибо за новые ссылки! Только сейчас хотел скачать, а они уже не работают, может кто-нибудь все одним архивом перезалисть пожалуйста?!

----------


## Vadgr

> Спасибо за новые ссылки! Только сейчас хотел скачать, а они уже не работают, может кто-нибудь все одним архивом перезалисть пожалуйста?!


тут рабочие ссылки http://gomang.ru/fond/audio.html

----------

Chhyu Dorje (16.03.2012)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Приветствую! 

По выше указанной ссылке, некоторые файлы мп3 были не полностью залиты и являются битыми.

Пока это - 

http://narod.ru/disk/39403865001/11.MP3.html и http://narod.ru/disk/39403583001/9.MP3.html в Геше-лхарамба Отог Ринпоче Тензин Дамчой Ламрим 2010г, остальные качал и не проверял, случайно заметил.

Спасибо!

Добавлено - http://narod.ru/disk/39403875001/12.MP3.html и http://narod.ru/disk/39404972001/19.MP3.html тоже

----------


## Vadgr

спасибо! выкладывайте если еще заметите!

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

:Wink:  Есть еще 4 файла, они не такие короткие и даже проигрываются, но они подозрительно короткие ... если эти файлы есть у вас на компьютере было бы удобнее сделать hash сумму от файлов и тут выложить, причиной таких ошибок может быть слабый интернет во время загрузки, где бывают ошибки записи. Остальные выложу тоже ..

----------


## Vadgr

некоторые файлы коротки от природы =) это продолжение лекции ответ на чей то запоздалый вопрос =)

----------

Chhyu Dorje (25.04.2012)

----------


## Vadgr

Леция первая 4 печати Буддийского Учения

http://narod.ru/disk/47269225001.187...EC002.MP3.html

Лам Рим 2012

http://narod.ru/disk/47270865001/REC004.MP3.html

Ритуал подношения 4х мандал

http://narod.ru/disk/46894579001.2a4...ал.MP3.html

----------


## Vadgr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRs7i...ature=youtu.be

Видео по дыхательной практики - многие просили т.к. она есть на аудио а как делать было непонятно =)

----------

